# Solved: WIFI Hot Spot



## duckbuster (Aug 16, 2012)

I appreciate any help you might offer me

I just purchased a Google Nexus 7 tablet. To connect to the internet on the tablet I need a WIFI connection. 
My plan was to use my NTC Thunderbolt Android phone as the WiFi hot spot. I've researched and read instructions to make my phone a WiFi hotspot. I've followed the instructions but when I go on the tablet it does not recognize ie it says no connection available. 

I am a tech novice so I could use step by step directions.  Internet access is very important to my business activities

Thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Who's your carrier, and did you pay for a hotspot data plan?


----------



## duckbuster (Aug 16, 2012)

My carrier is Verizon. No I did not pay for a hotspot data plan. Candidly didn't know one existed.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to add that feature to your plan. If you have one of the new "Share Everything" plans, it's included. If you have something else, you'll pay an additional $20 a month for that feature and still be limited to only 2GB of data per month.


----------



## duckbuster (Aug 16, 2012)

Double Helix
Thank you for your help. Your information was right on target and I am now up and running with access anywhere.


----------

